# Hunting pants upgrade



## CroMagnum (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm looking to upgrade my hunting clothes this season and wanted to know what you guys can recommend.  I'm upgrading form my Mossy Oak Cotton Mill 2.0 and am considering First Lite Sawbuck or the First Lite Corrugate to add durability, water resistance and keep the dang thorns off me.  I appreciate our thoughts. Oh, no tree stands for me, I'm a hunt and stalk and ground blind guy so won't really need bibs, at least not yet


----------



## madsam (Oct 4, 2020)

I wear loose fitting blue jeans......


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 26, 2020)

Navy digital blues are tight woven,great briar protection but don't breath like blue jeans in warmer weather(60-70's.


----------



## Railroader (Oct 26, 2020)

Surplus BDU's...


----------



## Stroker (Oct 26, 2020)

After gaining 20 lbs I had to buy some new camo pants and jacket. After a lot of online shopping and research I settled on bdu's in the marpat woodland pattern, what helped me make a decision was it's worn by our Marines. I love the pattern and the  material weight, it just takes a couple of washings to get them softened up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2020)

Wrangler Riggs in green or dark brown.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 26, 2020)

Carhartt rugged flex dungarees in mossy oak break up country
https://www.carhartt.com/products/carhartt-men/Rugged-Flex-Rigby-Camo-Dungaree-102288


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 26, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> Carhartt rugged flex dungarees in mossy oak break up country
> https://www.carhartt.com/products/carhartt-men/Rugged-Flex-Rigby-Camo-Dungaree-102288


How are to those Carhartts at shedding light rain?


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 26, 2020)

they dont but I sprayed mine with thompsons water seal spray and it sheds good for 3 or 4 washes


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2020)

Most of the britches I wear hunting are either surplus BDUs or some cheap crap I bought at Walmart 15 years ago. If you're gonna go expensive, it would probably be hard to beat that FirstLite stuff.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 26, 2020)

I've looked at some of the more expensive hunting clothes,  supposedly waterproof, or scentlok, or whatever,   I can't justify the cost,   bought a couple pairs of camo pants this year cause I lost weight since last season,  one pair from Academy,  one from Scheels online,   both are fairly lightweight for warmer weather,  cold weather gets here I'll wear jeans,  or some old woodland bdu's I have had for years,  thicker material than most camo pants,


----------



## Triple C (Oct 26, 2020)

Guys...after making fun of spandex for more than a decade, I'm here to tell you I doubt I will ever buy any outerwear that is not 4-way stretch.  I'm even a spandex jeans guy now.  I now get it why women wear that stuff.  You won't believe how comfortable it is.  Buy the high end stuff (Kuiu, Sitka, First Lite, etc.), if you want.  I just go on Amazon and buy the cheap earth tone stuff, even though I do own a piece or two of Kuiu given to me by my son for Christmas.  Got me a fleece lined pair of pants of Amazon for less than 20 bucks that is four way stretch.  Love that stuff!


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 26, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Most of the britches I wear hunting are either surplus BDUs or some cheap crap I bought at Walmart 15 years ago. If you're gonna go expensive, it would probably be hard to beat that FirstLite stuff.


I have several BDU and ACU pieces from my old Army days and recently started buying gear from First Lite. I especially like their Sawbuck pants and Corrugate Guide jacket but have always been interested in seeing how Carhartt pants stand up. You can never have too much hunting gear...lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> I have several BDU and ACU pieces from my old Army days and recently started buying gear from First Lite. I especially like their Sawbuck pants and Corrugate Guide jacket but have always been interested in seeing how Carhartt pants stand up. You can never have too much hunting gear...lol


I own a lot of Carhartt gear, and it's all solid. Excellent quality. Back when I used to rabbit hunt with beagles and coon hunt, Carhartt bibs were mandatory for busting briars.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 26, 2020)

BDUs or Carhartt camo jeans


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 26, 2020)

Triple C said:


> Guys...after making fun of spandex for more than a decade, I'm here to tell you I doubt I will ever buy any outerwear that is not 4-way stretch.  I'm even a spandex jeans guy now.  I now get it why women wear that stuff.  You won't believe how comfortable it is.  Buy the high end stuff (Kuiu, Sitka, First Lite, etc.), if you want.  I just go on Amazon and buy the cheap earth tone stuff, even though I do own a piece or two of Kuiu given to me by my son for Christmas.  Got me a fleece lined pair of pants of Amazon for less than 20 bucks that is four way stretch.  Love that stuff!


I agree with you except on one key point - we do not wear Spandex. We are hunters, predators, providers - our hunting gear is made of "4-way stretch materials" ...


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 26, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I own a lot of Carhartt gear, and it's all solid. Excellent quality. Back when I used to rabbit hunt with beagles and coon hunt, Carhartt bibs were mandatory for busting briars.


Yep, I've been looking at those bibs and will probably pull the trigger on a pair soon.  Do you have any experience with the Duluth Traiding Company Firehose pants? They look pretty sturdy too


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 26, 2020)

They are and so is the buck naked drawers


CroMagnum said:


> Yep, I've been looking at those bibs and will probably pull the trigger on a pair soon.  Do you have any experience with the Duluth Traiding Company Firehose pants? They look pretty sturdy too


----------

